# Males for $37



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i tried calling to see if they're still available....but i'd have to be on hold for a really long time.

dog1


dog2

dog3

there were other cute dogs...but my friend wants a sorta young one.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Dog #1 looks like Billy!! I want them all


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i know how you feel. i'm trying to help my friend out...and i told her that if i get the dog now---i'd train it for her till she moves...my mom and sister HATE that idea. they're like "but WE'LL get attached to him".


----------

